
WWII Dutch intelligence leader's story inspired book, film  - hendler
http://www.jsonline.com/news/obituaries/106740543.html
======
variety
Interesting to consider the extent to which his core philosophy would be met
with scorns of derision (or at best, uncomprehending looks) from most United
Statesians. Just try to imagine someone running for major political office
here, expressing sentiments such as these:

 _"I feel that the fundamental basis of patriotism should be a belief in
mankind and its freedom . . . far beyond the aspirations of any one nation,
any one religion, or any one geographical location," Vandermeerssche wrote in
the book._

 _"One must learn to discover the values and the similarities of human being
that go far behind the color of their skin, the artificial and superficial
expression of their creeds or religions and especially beyond the particular
piece of land on which they live. The concept of 'international patriotism' is
the only guarantee, it seems to me, for lasting world peace."_

 _In a 1988 interview, he put it this way: "We have to start teaching our
youngsters that patriotism, as we know it, to defend only -your- piece of
land, is wrong."_

~~~
julius_geezer
As a United Statesian, I might question the practicality in the foreseeable
future. I would certainly point out that a belief in mankind and its freedom
is the sort of thing that can be invoked for a decision to invade Iraq, or to
imagine that a US-style constitution is now practical for Afghanistan.

There is this to be said for patriotism, that a more particular commitment has
a better chance of realizing itself in action rather than sentiment.
Obviously, one should not use it to excuse bad actions. G.K. Chesterton's
remark that "My country right or wrong" is equivalent to "My mother, drunk or
sober" certainly applies.

~~~
hendler
I would add; patriotism is not simply a willingness to go to war, but a
willingness to risk one's self for others.

------
edge17
Great story, thanks for the link

~~~
hendler
You're very welcome.

Gaston was a family friend - my grandparents ( Carl Moebius and Janet Moebius)
are mentioned because they helped write the book.

------
julius_geezer
A remarkable man, well worth hearing about.

